# HELP BAttlefield 1942 "spawn point not selected"



## chris0001 (Apr 4, 2005)

Help me please, well not just me but alot of people are having this same problem. When playing battlefield 1942 on a fresh install, i pick a spawn point and spawn no problems, when i get killed and pick a spawn point the white dot for spawn point get bigger just like it should but when i click done it says "spawn point not selected" and wont let me spawn. I can change spawn points but same thing happens. if i do a clean install of game it will let me spawn the first time and when i get killed "spawn point not selected" again. i read in other forums that they think it has something to do with punkbuster i have no idea. also sometimes it kicks me for losing key packets, i don't know if the 2 problems are related or not but it is really making me mad. Your help will be greatly appreciated. Chris


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

chris0001 said:


> Help me please, well not just me but alot of people are having this same problem. When playing battlefield 1942 on a fresh install, i pick a spawn point and spawn no problems, when i get killed and pick a spawn point the white dot for spawn point get bigger just like it should but when i click done it says "spawn point not selected" and wont let me spawn. I can change spawn points but same thing happens. if i do a clean install of game it will let me spawn the first time and when i get killed "spawn point not selected" again. i read in other forums that they think it has something to do with punkbuster i have no idea. also sometimes it kicks me for losing key packets, i don't know if the 2 problems are related or not but it is really making me mad. Your help will be greatly appreciated. Chris


Does it do this in single player mode?

Cheers, Roger


----------



## chris0001 (Apr 4, 2005)

No it olny does in with multiplayer games running punkbuster not singleplayer , servers without punkbuster work fine also.


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you gotten the latest patch? (1.6.1)

Try it out,

Roger


----------



## chris0001 (Apr 4, 2005)

yes i have 1.61 full install and 1.61b


----------



## chris0001 (Apr 4, 2005)

Have you come up with anything yet this problem is still not resolved techdude.


----------



## Cadet (Dec 23, 2004)

Does it happen when you join EA servers ? i.e "EAUK 1" as there servers will update your punkbuster client. Try joining one of thier servers.( and cross fingers )


----------



## scuzzle (Apr 8, 2005)

chris0001 said:


> also sometimes it kicks me for losing key packets


This is a PunkBuster related issue.

Try updating PunkBuster manually.


----------



## theseif (Jul 5, 2004)

He's right, go to the PB site (google search), they have a tool to use to manually update with instructions on how to use it.
Side note: Looks like EA took down their 1942 servers. Probably getting ready for BF2. A shame, I really enjoyed playing on their servers, only a few good clan servers left.


----------

